# New Job=More pics!!!



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

I moved to this job yesterday. cutting a bunch of beach, poplar, red&white oak, hard maple, hickory and a few others. not quite a clear cut but pretty much cutting everything down to 10-12"dbh. if memory serves me there is 32 acres of this, and should be better than 200,000 bft. im cutting down in a "bowl" surrounded by a creek, hills and a bluff with only one way out and the skid is prolly a 1/4 mile before there is a place for the skidder to turn and go up the bluff-which is pretty well a straight up cliff face. and another 1/4 mile to the log yard.  

a pic of the log yard before i headed into the woods this morning





The are that i cut yesterday




a few pics of the area before i started




ACTION SHOTS!!


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

CRANK ON IT!! 4 LOGS behind the 540 G




weaving through the woods




hooking chokers








today's progress, prolly cut between 40-60 trees, not exactly sure


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

out on the log yard at the end of the day. 
a few logs




logs ready for hauling to the mill tom.




log loader


----------



## Peacock (Jun 14, 2007)

Again, great pics!

How big do the sugar maple get down there? What about white ash?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

ive seen sugar maples around 4 ft, and ive cut 3 ft ash, but i haven't cut any ash on this job yet, did cut a few nice persimmon today(first pic, the log wth the but elevated) these pics are mainly showing red oak, beach, poplar and hickory


----------



## Peacock (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice pignut(?) hickory in the 3rd pic. 

How are the elm down there? I cut a 30" elm tonight at the farm.


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

yea, there are some pretty good hickories on this job, a few of them have been hollow(pretty common for big hickories) and yea we get some good sized elm down here, but it is often a superficial tree to the other around it, often big but swell, short bodied with alot of limbs, and often not very straight=low quality tree.


----------



## beelsr (Jun 14, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> ACTION SHOTS!!



What kind of action shot is that? You're flat on your back.....

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 14, 2007)

beelsr said:


> What kind of action shot is that? You're flat on your back.....
> 
> :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



well the skidder guy was in action!!!! was about 8 trees ahead of the skidder and was taking a break till he could get some of the logs out of the way. so i took me a lil break against a hickory..:chainsawguy:


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jun 14, 2007)

What is reason for cuttin that little? The smallest we ussually go to is 18" dbh


----------



## arboralliance (Jun 15, 2007)

*Sweet...*

How's that saw running?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 15, 2007)

to be honest im not sure for the reasoning behind the cuttng of the smaller stuff?!?!!? i just cut it, but usually we don't cut anything below around 18" also, but ive been leaving a few here and there so there are a few larger trees. and as for the saw it seems to be running pretty good, ive got a lil over 10 gallons of gas through it so far. i think ive had it two weeks today??? well have a good 'un im off to the woods


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jun 15, 2007)

great pics man. nothing like seeing the woods and a saw. what do you all do with the persimmon? the mill buy it just like anything else? those are just so uncommon here and never big enough hardly to make firewood out of here. awesome


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 15, 2007)

*nice*

Great pics Silogger! Good job! Nice skidder! Keep the pics comming!:hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2: :chainsawguy:


----------



## Peacock (Jun 15, 2007)

Wolfking42084 said:


> what do you all do with the persimmon?



Make pudding!


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 15, 2007)

im sorry about the mix-up but that log was blackgum, the persimmon that i cut was on a different job, sorry no pics of it. they used to use it to make wooden golf club heads, not sure what they do with it anymore. haven't cut very much of it and ive never sold any of it so im not sure if there is a special market for it, 
A few pics from today

Early morning in the woods












A couple nice red oaks


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 15, 2007)

Spur-cut white oak, how many of you guys cut like this? prolly have to explain this before it is over, let the stump war begin!!



[/


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 15, 2007)

*no face?*



sILlogger said:


> Spur-cut white oak, how many of you guys cut like this? prolly have to explain this before it is over, let the stump war begin!!
> 
> 
> 
> [/



OK, no face? Lemme' guess cut the front first, leave the 2 corners, then cut from the sides, leave the other back corner, then cut the front 2 sides, then the back one and away she goes. It woulda' helped if you wiped some of the DANG chips off the stump!!! Or is it........part of the plan? LOL!!! Don't worry I got a couple tricks up my sleeve also! LOL!!:hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 15, 2007)

stihl 440 said:


> OK, no face? Lemme' guess cut the front first, leave the 2 corners, then cut from the sides, leave the other back corner, then cut the front 2 sides, then the back one and away she goes. It woulda' helped if you wiped some of the DANG chips off the stump!!! Or is it........part of the plan? LOL!!! Don't worry I got a couple tricks up my sleeve also! LOL!!:hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:



yea, you pretty much got it, bore in the front till the bar comes out one of the side and bore all the way out till the other side when the bar come out, go around tree, stick saw back in kerf, bore out till the back, repeat on other side if necessary, cut the holding wood on the downhill side first-GET SAW OUT BEFORE TREE SITS DOWN, cut holding wood on other downhill side-GET SAW OUT BEFORE TREE SITS DOWN, and then turn it loose by cutting the back holding wood. all of the saw chips are on the stump because i was cutting with the top of the bar(how i do the alof of my stump cutting) thus pushing the chips into the cut rather than pulling them out. nothing special going on with the center of the stump, it was all bored alway before the tree was turned loose, alot of times i will only use 2 spurs, 1 front&1back, but i have used several on trees before, usually on red oaks due to the but swell spurs (used 7 spurs on a big red oak once) stump looked like a burger king crown. only trouble with this cutting is that it can be he!! on skidder tires, so i usually one use it in an area where the skidder won't be running. hope you all understand


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 15, 2007)

my first day on this job i spure cut a nice white oak, prolly a couple footer, and the tree was so balanced that it just stood there-no wood holding it just stood on the stump, no breeze blowing=nothing. so i walked away from it and left it alone, went to about 100 yards down the woods and cut there for an hour or so, and once a bit of breeze started she fell over as pretty as you please right where i wanted it. puzzling it was.....had them do it before tho. was cuttng a 2' beach today right next to a 3'red oak, and the tops of them had grown together, cut the beach off and it didn't fall=hung up in red oak, so i had to lay into the red oak and drop both of them together, can make things a good bit of fun when it comes to topping two trees together. have a good 'un


----------



## rbtree (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds cool....but sketchy, and potentially dangerous. Why do it? for fun?

Nice to hear your logging stories. I do more logging (around houses) than most certified arborists, but of course on a much smaller scale than wood lot logging. Sometimes it's a couple months between logging jobs.

I may get some cool video in the next few weeks. There's a 140 foot fir that we can drop in 2-3 pieces......onto a house....We can shoot video from up in a nearby tree. 

I didnt take the time to scale the trees , but there could be 5000-6000 bf in three firs. All we have to do is drop and buck, and bring in a self loader. Fir is bringing $500-700mbf. There's a couple smaller red cedar, which is paying $1100 for short logs, and $1325 for logs over 32 feet. Customer is a way cool 80 yr old Korean who served in the war. He'll let us cut anything we want and keep the proceeds...he's selling the lot and 27 homes are going in.

I'll have to dig up the video of me dropping the top and second section of a smaller fir (only 110 foot or so) onto a shed...and screaming "courtesy of Barnett Building Demolition" But the shed was dinky.

The only beech we have out here are awesome city trees....one of my favorite trees is the copper beech. I climbed a 115 footer for fun a while back. It is just under 6 feet dbh, and our state champ.


----------



## arboralliance (Jun 16, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Sounds cool....but sketchy, and potentially dangerous. Why do it? for fun?
> 
> Nice to hear your logging stories. I do more logging (around houses) than most certified arborists, but of course on a much smaller scale than wood lot logging. Sometimes it's a couple months between logging jobs.
> 
> ...



Be good to see that video rbtree...Had a groundy run in under me scarfin up 150' head at 80' once, only once! (Pr!ck nearly had us both killed as I backed off the back cut in the critical "barber" area on regans the slabiest wood on the planet!)

Just checked your photo link below would be nice to know more about that comp, Pole climbing etc, etc?

Really enjoying this thread sILlogger your skidder dude not mind you leavin standing widow makers about the place or is he off elsewhere?

Am tossin up whether to head down south, cable logging contracts come up "required to fall 45,000 tonnes per annum on cable", but been offered job of a life time up here in Gods country, "Sunshine Coast" back utility climbing/consulting/teaching!!??

Hey sILlogger what chain you running? You blokes run the 404 skip?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 16, 2007)

as for the chain im running 3/8 .050 full comp woodsman pro 30XC on a 24" Oregon Powermatch mated to my 660. the reason for the spur cutting is so that no fibres of wood are pulled from the log. these hardwood trees bust very easily, and if high grade timber that can get expensive quick. and yes spur cutting can be a bit dangerous because there s nothing there to hold the tree on the stump, and it will sometimes kick off-which is part of the reason that i use it some time=to make it where we can get to it,but more often than not the tree will slide back again the back spur and stop and fall on over. not real sure about where your seeinig the widow makers, but i usually try to keep from putting anyone in that situation. and if it does occur i will let him know about it. have a good 'un...back to the woods.


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 16, 2007)

worked out in the woods this morning, the crew im working with right now only works a half day on saturday. and of course a few more pics

Skidder next to a jacked-up white oak tree













660 striking a pose








Yea, that is a rock right behind the skidder, makes it look kinda small don't it




this is the skid road that goes between 2 big rocks, the rock in the aboce pic is just to the right of this rock and skid road


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 16, 2007)

came across this gap in between the rocks, almost looks as though it was meant to be there, don't it?




A Nice Northern Red Oak that I will be cutting soon


----------



## sloth9669 (Jun 17, 2007)

*sticker*

i love the sticker you got going....keep the pics coming looks like alot of fun out there.:chainsawguy:


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 17, 2007)

some days its fun, some days i wonder why the heck ever started doing this?!??!? but for the most part it is alrght. yea most people get a kick out of those stickers, "Earth first........we will log the other planets later" "Don't like logging....try wiping with a pine cone" and then the one on the top of my helmet.


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 18, 2007)

im gonna be working on this job for a while, prolly 3-4 weeks, do you all want me to keep posting pics of it? or wait till i get to another job?
here is where i grew up at












And the work bench for working on saws


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice work! You have any pics of the log yard now? You all bound to be getting a decent pile. Keep em coming


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 18, 2007)

they are hauling several semi loads of logs out of there a day while im in the woods cutting.. the only time that im in the log yard is first thing in the morning, at lunch and at the very end of the day. other than that im in the woods. but year we got a few logs laying around. should be able to get some good pics tom. if i don't get rained out.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 18, 2007)

where do you get those stickers at?


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 18, 2007)

*stickers*

bumperart.com is where i got them, on the left click on anti-environment or something like that


----------



## arboralliance (Jun 19, 2007)

*Great stickers...*

Kept this cute young climbing store manager in a job many years ago with all the gear I would buy through them, one day she asks what it is i do, I say logging etc she turns her nose up and says "oh, right" like I am black n furry with a white stripe down my back, she then prints out a huge long wide paper reciept and tries to hand it to me so I step away from the counter and say, "no, I don't need that big *"paper"* reciept thank you very much", the look on her face was priceless, she knew in that instant why we log our Aussie old growth...

Keep the stories and pics coming, keen to see more of your butt flare relief felling n all the rest, can yer send some o them logs over here too?!!


----------



## larman (Jul 3, 2007)

more pics i like to see the othere side of the big muddy from iowa here worked at sawmill in kalona. did some logging in pass my old man showed me and my bro the spur cut long time ago.he use to cut walnut vener for curry miller out of indiana.love the pics!!!


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 4, 2007)

*a few more pics*

525 Cat, this thing is a pullin machine, a PITA to get through the woods because it is so big, but get it in open ground and let it crank




These 2 pics are of the logs cut with in the last 2 days another row of about 10 that aren't in the pics and about 10 still down in the woods that need to be dragged out, there are a shade over 100 laying in the field, soft maple, ash, cottonwood, and a few sycamore and oak








Worked today (the 4th) and had plans to work all day until this happened, skidder got a flat tire on the last pull before lunch


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jul 4, 2007)

NICES pic's not to bad looking timber things must have dried up down there.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)

*more pics from here lately!!*

A quick snapshot, a couple grade logs laying in from of skidder




Loading 'er UP!




Spur cut Northern Red stump








A Nice N. Red oak log


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)

A Rocky Beach


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)

Sizing it up, down the hill she will go!!




AIMING!!




one handing the 660(taking the pick with the other, coming around the back




On the ground!! should have put the saw up there for size reference, im up the hill looking down at the stump it was about 4' across


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry about some of the fuzzy picz, the end of a 10 hour day of swing a 660 will make u a bit shaky...im thinking about making an official sILlogger picture thread to put all of my pics on, i got about 140, good idea or bad?


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice Pics. Yeah I only put in 8 hours today it was too warm to work much longer. We bucked up a bunch of trees and sold them it was too slick to cut today because were comin out of some steep hills. Then when we were leavin today it rained some more. I got some pics i took today im gettin ready to put on here.


----------



## Peacock (Jul 18, 2007)

GREAT idea!

I thought all the terrain east of the rockies was super flat?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)

8 hours a day is enough, for the crew that im working with on this job all i do is drop and top for around 8-9 hours (10 hour day, half hour lunch, 15-25 min ride in and out w/skidder) swinging the 660 that long makes me wanna go to bed early

btw: this is some of the flatter ground right around this job, some places are worse, i think the next job im going to is pretty steep and is full of big poplar(so steep it hasn't been cut in years because nobody wanted to mess with it......but i am!!!)


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jul 18, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> sorry about some of the fuzzy picz, the end of a 10 hour day of swing a 660 will make u a bit shaky...im thinking about making an official sILlogger picture thread to put all of my pics on, i got about 140, good idea or bad?



Put um up let's see them i would like to put some up but dial up is so slow.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 18, 2007)

i think they have all been posted before, just don't know if i would make things easier(or better) if i put them all together???


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jul 18, 2007)

if you do post them if you don't mind resizing them i sure like the big pic's but they take to long to load them


----------

